# Camping In Canton



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

So, we're headed to Canton this August for the Football Hall of Fame induction weekend. I'm looking for suggestions for CGs out that way. I've found a KOA nearby and a place called Clays Park Campground. I can't find any reviews on Clays Park, but it looks kinda neat. We'll have 2 adults, 6 kids: kids ages 37, 30, 4, 3, 2, and 5 mos (-> my wife says my brother and I act like kids when we're together... or was that "idiots"? Can never remember...)

Anyone have any suggestions?? 
TIA

PJ


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Whew!! I think my heart is beating again!! I read you were camping in Canton and THOUGHT you meant NOW, and my heart STOPPED!! Canton is currently at 0 Farenheit!! I'm guessing it'll be a bit warmer in August!! Sorry I'm no help with the cg!!


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL! Oh not even close to camping time yet! Today it hit 6 degrees in Syracuse... sad thing about it is, if the temperature QUINTUPLES tomorrow, it's still BELOW FREEZING!!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Is there events going on everyday at the HOF all weekend? If you want to be close by then Clays Park is a very good option. Alot of different things to do. If you dont mind driving about an hour you could stay near Loudonville. Its a great vacation area that offers Mohican State Park. Canoeing is very big in the area and there are several liveries. The river is very shallow and is great for families. The state park has very limited full hookups though. Check out Mohican Wilderness Campground too.

http://mohicanwilderness.com/
http://www.mohicanadventures.com/
http://www.riverrunfamilycampground.com/

The island area of Sandusky is one of the best vacation areas in the midwest but thats a 2 hour drive to Canton. Catawba, Marblehead, Put in Bay, Cedar Point, Kelly's Island, East Harbor State Park etc.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

ZoccNY said:


> So, we're headed to Canton this August for the Football Hall of Fame induction weekend. I'm looking for suggestions for CGs out that way. I've found a KOA nearby and a place called Clays Park Campground. I can't find any reviews on Clays Park, but it looks kinda neat. We'll have 2 adults, 6 kids: kids ages 37, 30, 4, 3, 2, and 5 mos (-> my wife says my brother and I act like kids when we're together... or was that "idiots"? Can never remember...)
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions??
> TIA
> ...


We camped @ Clay's park3 times last year and have been there at least 10 times. Clays is an older campground that the owners refuse to pour money into. It was probably really nice 20 years ago. The place is beat up pretty bad. Dirty bathrooms, nasty pool house and run down out buildings. The campground itself is a very nice piece of property, it has 2 large fishing lakes that we have never camped next to, dang full timers. Also a nice swimming lake for the kids with rings,slides and other stuff like hula hoop contests ect... The adults stay by the outdoor bar, kids swim. Restaurant on site with Walmart ect... within 10 minutes. 
The place has a hardcore party crowd on holiday weekends mixed with spacious sites , full hookup to primitive. The place is sold out to capacity on holiday weekends with Saturday DJ or bands. Midnight quite time that last until 3am.( ya just can't get that at a KOA) Off peak, the place is nice and quite and enjoyable. 
We have 2 kids ages 14 and 8 that love the place but they can see through the lack of up keep by the staff. My 8 year old said the pool is nasty though.
A group of us will be going on 4th of July for fireworks and DJ. That place rocks until 4am that weekend.
Sorry for rambling on, we love the place but wish they would pour some money into it. Could be a first rate place with the property they have there.
For children of your age, I would suggest http://morganrvresorts.temp-website.com/pages/jellystoneoh_homepage
Very clean, up to date place. All day activities for the kids and about 30 minutes to canton.
Good luck,
crunchman


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow Crunchman I didnt realize it had fallen off like that. We were actually thinking of taking our nieces and nephew (8,9,10 yo) there this summer. We got free passes when we bought our OB. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, there are events going on all weekend at the HOF for induction weekend. So, ideally, the closer the better. That's too bad about Clays, because it really looked like a fun place. Didn't realize there was a Jellystone nearby. And since we'll have 4 little ones, that might be a good spot.

Thanks for the input! This is why I love this website!!

PJ


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Clays always get's mixed reviews. It has smaller sites, might be a bit dirty. Lot's of teenagers and partying going on. We have a number friends that love it because of all the activity's they have going on....

You also have West Branch State Park close by which is rated one of Ohios best SP's. Large wooded sites, very clean, very quiet and many sites are on an inland lake. Probably just the opposite of Clays. I would not rule out Clays, it just depends on what your looking for.

Here's a pic of West Branch....


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

That pic of west branch is great, It just got put on our list, not sure when we will make it there but its on the list.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

mike said:


> That pic of west branch is great, It just got put on our list, not sure when we will make it there but its on the list.


Mike,

Let me know the dates your coming through and I will set it up.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

West Branch looks fantastic! I think I've narrowed it down to there or the Jellystone closer to Canton. J'stone might be a better option for the kids. Is it spring yet????


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Although I am only 44, I have a "bucket list" and the HOF is on there big time. Are you a Bills, Jets or Giants fan?? My wife and I love anything NFL!!!


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

russlg said:


> Although I am only 44, I have a "bucket list" and the HOF is on there big time. Are you a Bills, Jets or Giants fan?? My wife and I love anything NFL!!!


None of the above... COWBOYS fans! (bring on the smack talk all you Cowboy haters!) I saw Emmitt brake Walter's record in Dallas, and have been a huge fan all my life. This will be my first trip to the HOF (my brother was at Dorsett's induction... I still hate him for that). Its gonna be a heck of a class this year. If you were gonna pick a year to go...


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Cowboys are way down on my hate list, Jets, Colts, Steelers near the top and I am pretty sure the Patriots have taken over as the most hated team in the league...Have a great time, should be cool to see the two greatest ever, Smith and Rice, get inducted....


----------

